

The Oracle NoSQL Database 11g - nosh
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/nosqldb/learnmore/nosql-database-data-sheet-498054.pdf

======
gerardo
What the hell? First, they dissed NoSQL, and then make their own
implementation?.

What is this marketing sorcery?.

~~~
Udo
They recognized NoSQL as a threat (after laughing about it for years). Now
they do a classic two-pronged strategy: attack it viciously _and_ provide a
solution of their own. It's old school corporate behavior.

------
wmf
It's a cluster version of Berkeley DB Java Edition.

